# Good Books



## rbradley_80 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok so I'm currently visiting my family in North Carolina and have been trying to deal with my bordem in others ways besides watching countless episodes of 24. My little sister told me that I should read this book she really enjoyed and so I took her up on her offer. The book was Twilight by Stephanie Meyer and I've got to say it was one of the most enjoyable books I've read in a long time. I'm not usually into mushy, romantic, girl falls in love with boy books; But this one seems to be the exception to my liking(i mostly liked it for the vampires i swear lol) Not only was it great but it's sequal New Moon was just as good. I'd suggest these books to anyone looking for a good read. I finished both of them in 3 days I was so hooked. Has anyone else read these before? And what did you think?


----------



## Infinity A. Byss (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have a 30 dollar gift certificate to Barne's and Noble's so I will look for those. I'll put them on my list, too.


----------



## rbradley_80 (Dec 20, 2006)

It would definitely be a great gift. I hadn't read any vampire books before this, and now I'm headed to Barnes and Noble to find more on the topic. These books aren't gorey either, there are some parts that get a little descriptive and frightening in some parts but it only adds to the drama.


----------



## wowzer77 (Dec 20, 2006)

rbradley_80 said:
			
		

> It would definitely be a great gift. I hadn't read any vampire books before this, and now I'm headed to Barnes and Noble to find more on the topic. These books aren't gorey either, there are some parts that get a little descriptive and frightening in some parts but it only adds to the drama.


 

For AWESOME vampire books check out all of Anne Rice's novels.


----------



## rbradley_80 (Dec 21, 2006)

I actually just went and bought Interview With a Vampire by anne Rice yesterday along with Vampire Hunter D volume I by Hideyuky Kikuchi, I'm in the middle of VHD right now and so far it's pretty interesting.


----------



## MrTamborineMan (Dec 22, 2006)

Infinity A. Byss said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info. I have a 30 dollar gift certificate to Barne's and Noble's so I will look for those. I'll put them on my list, too.



Woo Go B&N *works there*


----------



## kenewbie (Dec 22, 2006)

I just read "The Historian" by Elisabeth Kostova. It is a historical investigation sort of fiction book.

Personally I didn't like it much, too many adjectives and not enough content. Many people I have talked to liked the book a great deal though, and I think the reviews have been overall favorable.

If you are into long accurate descriptions of medival europe and its cities with dracula thrown into the mix, you might like it 

k


----------



## rbradley_80 (Dec 23, 2006)

I've never heard of that one before, but I'll have to check it out.  I've only recently been inclined towards books with dark themes such as vampires or werewolfs. Its pretty cool stuff though.


----------

